# Hub USB trop gourmand en énergie



## gameslover (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un petit soucis sur mon Imac i7 depuis hier matin.

J'utilise sur cette machine un Hub USB autoalimenté, donc j'entends par là que le hub est relié au secteur et alimenté par celui-ci et non par le port USB de l'imac...

Tout allait bien depuis plusieurs semaines jusqu'à hier matin où j'ai enclenché mon imac et que j'ai eu des messages d'erreur type "le périphérique USB a été désactivé pour protéger votre ordinateur car il était trop gourmand en énergie".

J'ai débranché le hub et plus aucun message, j'ai su directement que c'était lui la cause car mes autres périphériques USB (imprimante et 2 DD externe le tout auto-alimenté aussi) fonctionnaient toujours.

Ma question donc, comment est-ce possible qu'un périphérique auto-alimenté consomme trop d'énergie du port USB soudainement ? Y'a-t-il une solution à ce problème ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses ^^


----------



## Flibust007 (27 Janvier 2010)

Es-tu bien certain que ton hub est correctement alimenté ?
Dans certaines prises mâles modernes sans terre, les plots de contact sont souvent trop fins que pour faire contact adéquat avec une prise femelle dotée de la terre.
On a l'impression que tout va bien et, en réalité, le contact est soit instable ou insuffisant, soit inexistant.
Reste, éventuellement une défectuosité du transfo.

Si ce n'est rien de cela, au delà, je ne puis pas t'aider.


----------



## gameslover (27 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse !!

J'avais aussi pensé à une défectuosité de l'alimentation au début mais le truc c'est que sur le hub, quand on connecte la prise, une lumière apparaît, rouge, j'en ai donc déduit que si elle apparaissait c'est que l'alimentation fonctionnait sans soucis... après je ne suis pas du tout un expert dans ce domaine...

Donc visiblement le soucis viendrait du transfo ou autre... donc sans doute le mieux que j'ai à faire est d'acheter un nouveau hub... si qqn en connaît un bon, fiable, je suis preneur ^^

Merci ^^


----------



## Flibust007 (27 Janvier 2010)

Avant d'agir, tu ne disposes pas - ou par un ami - d'un appareil pour faire la mesure de l'alimentation du hub ?


----------



## gameslover (27 Janvier 2010)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Avant d'agir, tu ne disposes pas - ou par un ami - d'un appareil pour faire la mesure de l'alimentation du hub ?


Euh non pas vraiment alors, je ne connais pas du tout ce genre d'appareil et je doute qu'une de mes connaissances en possède un...

Bon ce qui est étrange surtout c'est que depuis environ 2-3 semaines le hub fonctionnait très bien, aucun message d'erreur, etc... et là soudainement un matin quand j'ai enclenché mon Mac j'ai eu mon bureau recouvert de ces messages sans trop comprendre pourquoi... peut-être justement qqch s'est fichu en l'air dans le transfo...


----------



## Flibust007 (27 Janvier 2010)

Tu n'as pas un copain électricien ou un copain tout court - bricoleur -  qui pourrait venir ou te prêter un voltmètre ?
Maintenant, rien ne dit que  c'est l'alim de ton Hub. C'est pour cela qu'il faut être certain avant de faire des frais.
Est-ce que le phénomène s'est reproduit ?


----------



## gameslover (27 Janvier 2010)

Ah non je n'ai vraiment aucun copain électricien...
Bricoleur pas tellement non plus, je peux demander à tout hasard pour le Voltmètre on verra bien ^^
Concernant le phénomène, oui il se reproduit à chaque fois que je branche le hub en question, dès que je mets la prise USB dans l'Imac hop le message d'erreur apparaît immédiatement... je la retire et plus rien pour le reste de la journée... les autres périphériques USB fonctionnent sans soucis...


----------



## tsss (27 Janvier 2010)

Aurais-tu un autre ordinateur pour tester ton hub ?
L'alim de ton hub usb est peut-être HS, ou le hub est peut-être endommagé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour tester l'alim du hub, branche une ampoule de 6 ou 12 volts de 4 ou 6 watts dessus, si elle s'éclaire (moyennement pour une 6V, faiblement pour une 12V, une alim de hub, c'est 5 volts), c'est que ton alim est bonne. Sinon, on trouve des alims de hub vendues seules sur le marché (le centre Leclerc à côté de chez moi en vend, de marque Amarina, pour 7 ou 8 &#8364.


----------



## gameslover (28 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Aurais-tu un autre ordinateur pour tester ton hub ?
> L'alim de ton hub usb est peut-être HS, ou le hub est peut-être endommagé.


Oui je l'ai testé sur un PC portable Windows et visiblement il ne fonctionne pas non plus mais sans message d'erreur cette fois-ci, seulement quand j'y connecte un périphérique USB rien ne se passe...


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour tester l'alim du hub, branche une ampoule de 6 ou 12 volts de 4 ou 6 watts dessus, si elle s'éclaire (moyennement pour une 6V, faiblement pour une 12V, une alim de hub, c'est 5 volts), c'est que ton alim est bonne. Sinon, on trouve des alims de hub vendues seules sur le marché (le centre Leclerc à côté de chez moi en vend, de marque Amarina, pour 7 ou 8 ).


Oh vu le prix que j'ai payé le hub en question je crois que je vais simplement en racheter un de meilleure qualité, là c'était un no-name à même pas 10 à vrai dire...

Si qqn peut m'en conseiller un bon et fiable c'est avec plaisir que je le lirais ^^


----------



## tsss (28 Janvier 2010)

Je m'étais pas pris la tête quand j'en ai eu besoin pour mon vieillissant PowerMac G4, j'avais acheté celui là, discret et impec.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

gameslover a dit:


> Si qqn peut m'en conseiller un bon et fiable c'est avec plaisir que je le lirais ^^



Ça, ça risque de pas être simple, j'ai un hub de marque dans mon tiroir, remisé là en raison des problèmes que j'ai rencontré avec, alors que les deux no-name à 10  que j'utilise depuis me donnent entière satisfaction !

Tout ce que je peux te conseiller, c'est d'éviter les "7 ports", mieux vaut prendre deux "4 ports" à la place, car comme les alims sont les mêmes, elles sont moins sollicitées !


----------



## gameslover (28 Janvier 2010)

Ok je retiens vos conseils, je vais éviter les 7 ports alors, d'autant plus que mon actuel hub potentiellement fichu, avait 7 ports... de toute manière je n'en ai besoin que de 2-3 supplémentaires, pas plus...

Merci à tous


----------

